# digital phone service and tivo



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

Do I need to change anything so my zippered tivo will call in just for the PPV. Thanks Michael


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

shouldn't need to but don't be suprised if the calls fail


----------



## WhyMe (Jul 12, 2005)

there no way to check it because of fake call right?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

fakecall only affecs the tivo call
dtv call is another animal
best way to check is order a ppv and see if it shows up on your bill


----------

